# Biotherm Pure Bright Moisturizing Makeup Base SPF 25



## Juneplum (Aug 15, 2005)

Has anyone tried this? I was looking at the biotherm website info and it looks pretty good?

Enhance and illuminate skin with targeted cover correct makeup bases.Make-up application is easier as complexion-perfecting agents shade out blemishes and smooth surface skin. This formula hydrates and refreshes thirsty skin and leaves it instantly smooth and soft. Skin looks more even and more luminous. Available in 3 color skin tints. Pink to instantly brighten, Purple to reduce redness and Green to instantly correct. 


 Chelsea, PrettyKitty, anyone?


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 15, 2005)

I have the original Pure Bright, it's white with purple/pink shimmers. My face is already too pink, so that's why I don't really use it. It's also too moisturizing for my oily skin. But it's great makeup base if you use foundation! Not alone, it's too shimmery, it looks strange.


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 15, 2005)

ah hah.. thanks for replying pretty kitty  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   do u think it would work for me or is it just for uneven skin tone.. my skin is pretty even tho, so i guess not.. hmmm..  :| i just switched to biotherm for my skin care and i LOVE it! i've been using aquasource claryfying lotion, age fitness with spf for eyes, biopur with source therapie for daytime,  age fitness 2 for moisturizer for night with densite lift for eyes  . this is a *really* good line! worth every penny!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 15, 2005)

Biotherm is da bomb!

Pure Bright makeup bases are made to neutralize skintones, or create a luminous effect.


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_Biotherm is da bomb!

Pure Bright makeup bases are made to neutralize skintones, or create a luminous effect._

 
hmmm. it sounds kinda like strobe cream no? i'll get a sample and try it out! ita, it IS da bomb! i'm so happy with their products!!


----------



## Jude (Aug 27, 2005)

I looooove this stuff.  It is fundamental on days when I dont wear makeup.  Without it, my skin tone is not as even as it is when I am using it.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Aug 28, 2005)

For and NC43 with light brown skin and yellow undertones similar to Dopesickgirl's colouring which one would be the best colour?


----------

